# The Bruce - Frage zu Lieferzeiten und Bremse



## Soulsurfer84 (7. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Als langjähriger Kunde vom Bikehersteller aus Koblenz, soll es mit dem Dirtbike The Bruce das erste Bike vom Blumenhändler geben. 

Mit etwas Erstaunen habe ich vernommen, dass die auf der Homepage in Aussicht gestellte Lieferzeit ("Lieferbar in 4 Wochen") nun plötzlich weitere 4 Wochen nach hinten geschoben wurde. Nun Frage 1 an euch:

1. Wie hat es Rose mit den Lieferzeiten? Ist das jetzt einmaliges Pech, oder darf ich wie bei den Koblenzern erwarten, dass die Lieferzeit mehrfach nach hinten geschoben wird?

Das Bike möchte ich auch für etwas Techniktraining verwenden, daher überlege ich, eine Vorderradbremse zu montieren (was gemäss Nachfrage beim Service Center möglich ist). Frage 2 daher:

2. Habt ihr einen Tipp für eine günstige, aber bissige Vorderradbremse?

Vielen Dank für euren Input!


----------



## lieselgangster (7. Oktober 2018)

Hi,  also mein GC sollte 3bis 4 Wochen dauern und das tat es dann auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabberwoky (7. Oktober 2018)

Meine Erfahrung zur Lieferzeit ist zu lange (4 Jahre) her als das noch eine verwertbare Aussage wäre. 

Bei der Bremse frage ich mich für was du vorne eine Bremse bauchst. Aber wenn es sein muss, dann besorg dir das Modell was auch für hinten verbaut ist.

Ansonsten Shimano SLX, habe ich bisher gute Erfahrung.


----------



## underdog (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde einfach mal beim Radarverkauf nachfragen. 02871/275570 die können meisten sofort Info geben oder klären es ab und melden sich.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (10. November 2018)

Update... gestern mich per rose chat erkundigt, ob postmoumt und eine 160er Scheibe ohne Adapter passt, dabei bestätigt bekommen, dass mein Bike Ende nächster Woche montiert und versendet wird...

Heute nun das Mail, das Bike sei nicht lieferbar, bzw frühestens Ende Januar _ Anfang Februar.. WTF ...!! 

Dann aber lösungsorientiert das Anhebot erhalten, das Ausstellungsmodell zu erhalten, aber nicht etwa günstiger, da mit Spank Laufrädern höherwertigere Laufräder wie die Kore (ist das so?) verbaut seien...

Ächz... egal.. ich will endlich das Bike... ob ich nochmals beim Blumenhändler ein Bike bestelle.... ?


----------



## lxtrasher (7. Januar 2019)

Soulsurfer84 schrieb:


> Heute nun das Mail, das Bike sei nicht lieferbar, bzw frühestens Ende Januar _ Anfang Februar.. WTF ...!!
> 
> Dann aber lösungsorientiert das Anhebot erhalten, das Ausstellungsmodell zu erhalten, aber nicht etwa günstiger, da mit Spank Laufrädern höherwertigere Laufräder wie die Kore (ist das so?) verbaut seien...



Hast Du denn mittlerweile Dein Bike? Das Ausstellungsmodell genommen? Welche Bremse hast Du jetzt vorne verbaut? Insgesamt zufrieden damit?


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (7. Januar 2019)

Neues Jahr neues Glück... thread kann geschlossen werden...
Habe das Ausstellungsmodell erhalten und passt... vorne habe ich die SLX Bremse verbaut, auch hier ein Treffer! 
Nochmals vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------

